# كيف تتعامل مع طفلك -بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (23 يوليو 2019)

يجب تعليم الاطفال منذ صغرهم وتربيتهم تربية دينية لتكون اساساً لهم في كبرهم تمنعهم من الانحراف وسط العالم الملئ بالانحراف والادمان بكافة اشكاله ويجب تعليم الطفل ان هنالك حدود في كل شئ ولا يحصل على كل شئ يريده ذلك يجعله فوضوياً وغير قادر على اتخاذ القرار المناسب عند بلوغه وذلك سيشعره بالاحباط فيجب التصرف معه بالاعتدال في كل شئ للصلاة وقت وللعب وقت وللدراسة عندما يكبر وقت وللاشياء الاخرى كالفعاليات العائلية وقت ايضاً ويجب تعليمه احترام الاخرين الاكبر والاصغر منه والجيران والاصدقاء وكيفية التعامل معهم ان كان صبياً وان كانت فتاةً كلاً حسب جنسه وما يلائمه كما يجب تعليمه احترام الاشخاص ذووي الديانات الاخرى حتى لا يتفاجأ بهم عند كبره


----------

